# reloading 410



## fishhunt (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a Mec 600 "82". I changed this machine over to 410 from 28ga. I am having a problem with almost each stage. I can't run complete shells.
I have to reload in steps, deprime/size and reprime than run the remaining stages, BUT. I can not get a good start or finial crimp. The starter crimp will not adjust any lower. The finial crimp does not always crimp in the center of the shell. I thought it might be the hulls but I have tried win hs and rem sts with the same porblems. I have two other machines I use for 28,20,12 and have never had this problem. I am loading 1/2oz shot 71/2, 8, 9, 15.2 grains of H110.

Any help would be great.

I have been thinking of changing the machines around but thats a lot of work.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Would you be trying to load 2 1/2" or 3" 410's through a 2 3/4" machine? 
That would be the first thing I thought of. If they are 2 1/2 you may be able to get a short kit for the machine.
good luck with them.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

same thought here.


----------



## fishhunt (Aug 24, 2009)

I have both crimpers and have checked and double checked


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Is the bolt in the back of the press in the correct hole for 2 1/2". I have no idea about 410 as I only load 12's and 20's on mine. There are different holes to adjust the height of the reloader for 2 3/4, 3 or 3 1/2.


----------



## fishhunt (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes the bolt is in the correct location. I have reread the manuel took the machine apart and reinstalled each station and have matched locations of every bolt and screw with my other two machines.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Call MEC They should be able to help you. good luck.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I am as confounded as you are. Let us know what it is when you get it figured out.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Does the loader seem to be bottoming out. If so is it because the sizing/depriming station is bottoming out on the press. The collar on the bottom can be adjusted and may be too low keeping the press from traveling it's full stroke on the rest of the stations. Particularly if the tube for the 3" shells is being used.


----------

